# Dogs on the Trail



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I only take dogs out who know not to run under feet - Just to dangerous for horse and dog otherwise.

However, I often take one, two or three of our working Kelpies out with me for a run when there isn't much sheep work. My dog has been out with me a lot, but her mum Holly and the other *****, Flash, haven't.

Holly is good - She sticks with my dog and just tags along out of the way. Flash however sometimes crosses in front and tries to bite the horses on the nose - Not fun!

When she does it, I growl at her and ride my horse forward at her to throw her jump off. It generally works pretty well and she drops back with the others.

If a dog is inclined to run underfoot, I would take a leadrope with leather poppers or a stockwhip, and give them a flick if they got in range of the horses feet. Just too dangerous.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've been very fortunate in that the dogs I've ridden with were very horse and trail savvy. Most of the time you don't remember that they are there. What I do have a problem with are people walking the trail with disrespectful dogs and not have them under control.

I've seen more then a few real iffy moments that were caused by these dogs getting aggressive or even overly friendly and their owners thinking that it was acceptable behavior.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I rode for many years with a great dog. He was a german shepherd and would heal in residential area and roamed back and forth in the country.
I also rode along a dog walking trail and ran into dozens of dogs not horse freindly. I never worried about them and if the owner didn't watch his loose dog I just told the owner my guy will kick if the dog nips.
Others would jump up on their hind legs trying to nip his nose but he seemed to just accept it. 
The dog will learn quickly not to get underfoot if he gets kicked and I don't always mean a hind leg. A dog that is running in front of the horse and suddenly stops is going to get hit by a swinging front foot and it will teach him a valuable lesson.
Dogs are good for horse's with their constant darting out of the bushes. I beleive it steadies a horse


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

yes i agree riosdad, it really does steady a horse my mare furia is VERY spooky there is proof on the "worst trail experiences" thread. i started taking my dogs on hacks and furia is not used to dogs, and she was very jumpy, she calmed down a lot and seemed to be watching the dogs instead of the bushes and horse eating monster we come across every now and again hah i would highly recomend (aslong as the dogs are safe) that you take dogs on hacks out it has helped furia a lot, and she no longer charges the dogs in the pasture either hahah


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

That's interesting XxemmafuriaxX that your mare actually calms down with all the popping out of the bushes. I suppose in her case it does occupy her mind trying to "find Waldo". 

One of the last club trail rides (I was not on it), one of the members brought her dog. This dog supposedly is used to horses but was nipping at the heals of them. No correction by the owner. Finally her own horse went nuts and blew up. In turn, caused several horses nearby to get over excited (yes these were green to the trail horses, but have been doing nicely during the season). Caused quite a muddlefuddle!

Since I'm hoping to have Walka join the group next riding season (especially when T is out of commission due to her RU), I need to get him exposed to having dogs running by and near him. Ours has sadly passed a few years back (Walka loved to chase him, Bear didn't like that game), so I am thinking of borrowing one of my girlfriends wonderful golden retrievers and go for a little ride this spring. Of course I'll have her join me, since her dog will obey her and we'll keep the dog close by.

I do enjoy adding to the list of what can I expose Walka to now list. Fortunately, it never ends. But, he usually focuses on me and my reaction to things to determine if we should stand or run. Just another way to test our relationship.


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

yes she does calm down, i dont think she jumps when they come out of bushes because she knows they are there. lol it also get her used to the dogs they build a sort of bond. which for me is very usefull as the dogs are in the same padock as the horses and my poor doggies used to get charged if they were suddenly "in the way" lol


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

i dont like it.... i rode with dogs when working with Calvin and i was more worried about them then the horse. so i dont like to ride with them. i mean they stayed to the side but i still dont not trust them not even the little one.


----------



## PhantomMiss (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a 6 month old lab x acd and I took her trail riding with me twice in the fall. She did very well and stayed nearby, but did not get under foot. I don't mind trail riding with dogs as long as they don't get under foot. It usually only takes them getting kicked once or twice to learn to stay away from the hooves.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My dog, Skip, is the best dog for getting horses accustomed. She hangs close, just enough that they either try to attack or just deal with it - If they attack she just gets out of the way and then comes right back in. 

On rides she is usually to the back or side, roaming a little but not much. Unfortunately a friend I was riding with ran her over on one of our regular trails and it has resulted in her refusing to follow us back down it - So I can't tale her on most of the rides we used to do.

Before that though, she would come everywhere - Through town, long rides, she would keep up when we went for a gallop.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Poor Skip! Can't blame her for not wanting to go anymore. Sounds like she was a well behaved trail dog though.

I have little patience for dogs that cross directly in front of my horse. I usually haul T up short to avoid trampling them, but I am rethinking this maneuver. Since T is losing her sight, I think I'll just let her step all over the dog, and if the owner has a problem with it, I'll just remind them it's a HORSE CLUB trail ride, not a dog club one. And poor T can't see well anyways! (yeah, I talk tough, but I'll just keep hauling her up short so as not to hurt the dog) :wink::lol:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ oh definately - Part of the reason Skip was so good is that when she was young, my horses didn't attacl her, but also didn't stop for her. If she was doing stupid things (under their legs, etc.) they would run her off, but if she was in a good spot, they left her alone.

I know - It's so disappointing that I can't take her out now, and she gets so much less excercise.


----------



## specialdelivery (Jan 12, 2010)

i havent trail rode with my guy yet, but have been working on desencitizeing him to stuff we see on the trails, including my dog. he hates dogs because the last barn he was at the trainers dogs would chase and nip at them in the pasture. Jag my husky is all over the place but will stay away from horses. one minute hes there and the next hes gone and pops up on the other side. it has helped Fed tremendously for not spooking at every little bit of movement. i wouldn't dream of taking him if he tried to nip or bark at the horses.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

We have a 9 month old Collie I am trying to get comfortable enough to go out with me. He was fine but then he got zapped on the nose by the electric tape on the paddocks and gets nervous out at the barn but is getting better with regular visits. Our trails are private and our barn is small enough I know when people are out on them. He's very attentive and respectful of horses so he knows how to keep his distance but still listen.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

CecilliaB, sounds like you have the makings of a good trail dog. He doesn't see nipping and chasing horses as a sport. Also, listening to your verbal commands is so very key, especially when you are way up top on a horse. 

Only nine months old. So lucky to have many years of riding together in your future. Miss having a good trail dog. No time in my life for one now, but hopefully in the future that will change.

I've heard of some people putting a bell on the dogs collar so they can hear where he is at all times. Have any tried this? I know when I ride alone I have one on my horse for different reasons of course.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Walkamile- The idea of the bell is a really fantastic idea! I am going to find one this weekend for him.

He's the best dog I have ever owned. My children lay on him when they watch movies, play with his ears, my daughter always hugs him from behind and he puts up with it all. He's pretty close in personality to the Lassie portrayed in the old shows and movies


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't really have any stories per-say, but I would like to say that I do like having a dog go with me. A good dog, that is. I don't own a dog myself, but several of my friends do and they bring them with on the trails. 

I feel like a dog helps keep me more in-check with my surroundings. It's easy to relax and put your guard down if you're just plotting along nicely and listening to the birds. But a dog will be sniffing about, checking out the trail ahead of you, etc. Often times I've had a dog see things before me or my horse because he was way ahead of us on the trail and let me know there was something up there.

But that's just me.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

My dog after a hard day on the trail


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL! So there's a dog under all that hair, eh?

Very cute! Many times it's those little guys that are fiercer than the big ones.:wink:


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I love having a dog to take out with an unconfident horse, my young QHx found things a lot less scary after Bosley my Choc Lab had peed all over them. My philosophy on horses and dogs together is let them train themselves, I don't get involved. If Boz wants to be stupid enough to walk in front of my horse she has every right to walk over him. If he was stupid enough ( and he Never has been) to try and nip her heels she has every right to kick him. I was doing stock work a fortnight ago, the guy I was with had seven working dogs with him, he expects his dogs to get kicked if they get to close to the horses legs and they generally don't. I ignore them and so does my horse.

I have encountered a townie walking her three dogs and she was concerned that her dogs would go my horse, I just reassured her that if they did she would kick them to death and I would let her. She got control of those dogs really quick.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

My dogs are great on the trail (my property) and either stay in front or behind. They come when called and never run off. I especially like having them with me in the summer to warn me of snakes.

I hate people who let their dogs roam free. Its dangerous especially if they try to bite you or the horse. I told my neighbor last summer that if her dogs EVER came onto my property again to attack my horses that I would shoot them *dead*. She knows I wasn't jocking and I haven't seen the dogs since. (I'm assuming she penned them up because they still bark).


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Every Labor day, I join some friends for a camp out. We ride several hours back into the wilderness and set up camp. This group of friends all bring their dogs and it's almost as many dogs as people. I don't own any dogs. So this is the chance for my horses to get exposed to dogs.

These dogs are all over the place. In front of the horses, off to the left and right with their noses to the ground, some are right behind the horse and some under foot. I have no idea how they survive and don't get stepped on. But it's not my problem. Horse seem just fine with the dogs running around as out riders. Dogs seem quick enough to not get stepped on.

So I agree with Kiwigril. Let them teach each other.


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

My Aussie Shepherd rides out with me every time I ride.... He got a pretty nasty kick to the head when he was about 9 months old, though it was more my fault then his, so now whenever the horses act up he tries to herd them to correct them for me.... Other then that he's a good trail dog and I won't ride without him when I'm by myself or just have a friend with me.... I've never taken him on a big ride though.... I'm curious to see how he'd behave....


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

I forgot to add, sometimes when I ride on my property, I find my cat likes to follow along on the rides too... I think she's looking for chipmunks the dog kicks out


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

kiwigirl said:


> My philosophy on horses and dogs together is let them train themselves, I don't get involved. If Boz wants to be stupid enough to walk in front of my horse she has every right to walk over him. If he was stupid enough ( and he Never has been) to try and nip her heels she has every right to kick him.


I like this.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

lacyloo said:


> I told my neighbor last summer that if her dogs EVER came onto my property again to attack my horses that I would shoot them *dead*


Of course the problem with that is what happens when, just for an instance, a windstorm blows down part of the fence, and the neighbor comes home to find your horses munching on her garden. (Something that did in fact happen to me once, though fortunately the horses and I were pretty good buddies by then, so I just led them home and propped up the fence.)


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I love having dogs out on the trail. They don't go with us anywhere other than the rides around our house though because I wouldn't trust them not to try to "protect" us. We have one who is just learning her way around horses, and she gets shuffled into and kicked regularly while she learns. She is a yellow lab, and doesn't understand that stopping in front of the horses to get closer to the people is not ok. 

I will agree with one poster that it helps having dogs jump in and out of bushes. It gets the horses used to unexpected things popping in and out. My horses normally calm down a great deal after realizing that they don't die even when dogs and deer pop out under thier noses. 

I always find the unexpected is a good way to get horses more bombproof. My horse that I had to sell got to where he would chase deer if they popped out under him instead of running from them. Any horse I ride starts out the ride by herding one of the dogs around so they understand that the dogs won't hurt them. Its the same way I deal with most scary things that move; follow it, get used to it, then learn to ignore it.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Haven't gone out on the trails-yet-but around home our two dogs (Border collie & Jack Russell) are pretty respectful of the horses. The BC, Nina, got kicked by a Percheron (like, football-booted across the field) a few years ago and she knows very well to stay out of the way. Casey (the Jack) is just terrified because the horse is so much bigger than her, but she usually just trots alongside. I don't know how they'll act when I go out-most likely they'll just run ahead and hunt and sniff around, but there's no way I'm ever stopping for a dog-and both of ours have learned that. The horse has always been fine with dogs, though. She doesn't react to them running under her feet and barking and playing.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

When we're riding in a group our dog stays in the trailer. When we ride on our own we usually take the dog with us. 

I don't worry too much about other people's dogs on the trail. Both of our horses are inclined to bite or kick a dog if they get a chance. They've taught a few overly eager mutts to stay away from them. 

That being said there's a good reason why most organized rides do not allow dogs. It's dangerous.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

My friends always bring their dogs out on the trails, and my horse is pretty much oblivious to dogs.

This year, I'm hauling my Golden out with me, whether he likes it or not!


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

We ride with dogs, and it does seem to calm the horses. They seem to look to the dogs we take as partners who would warn them of danger, and get nervous if they can't find the dogs. Our dogs learn not to stand in front of the horse, or nip at them, or they get kicked, so we've never had too much of a problem in that department.

The one thing I didn't like is we used to have a rat terrier who did the trails with us. Hoover hated that dog, and was never calm when she was around. Bigger dogs, like our lab and collie mixes, he's fine. He seems to get they look out for him. Smaller dogs, he would kill if he got the chance.


----------



## Peetz (Mar 14, 2010)

I take my springers out with me on trail rides. My mare will try to herd them but only if they get under foot, which is not often. It does seem to help desensatize them to " monsters" in the bushes. 

Nothing worse than an owner who will not control their dog(s) on the trail and let them nip and run under foot. I don't put up with that! Just like horses and kids, dogs must have manners!:wink:


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Our dogs are pretty trail savvy...when our English Shepherd was a puppy, she learned to get out of the horses way REAL quick: we just had the horses step on her once or twice, and she learned. She has never gotten close to them after that.


----------

